# Teichbilder



## airtech (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

wollte Euch mal einige Bilder meines umgebauten Teiches  zeigen.

Grüße aus Bayern
Andreas


Foto Foto Foto Foto Foto ​


----------



## Christine (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbilder*

Hallo Andreas,

 aber wo sind denn die Pflanzen?


----------



## airtech (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbilder*

die hat wohl der böse Nachbar geklaut


----------



## Barbor (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbilder*

Hallo Andreas

dann solltest du sie die ganz schnell zurückholen 
sieht sonst etwas kahl aus.

Gruß Ulrike


----------



## Christine (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbilder*

 Ach, die Welt ist schlecht.

Spaß beiseite:

Kommt da noch eine Bepflanzung oder bleibt das so minimalistisch?  

Denn ehrlich gesagt: Der Ansatz der Teichanlage gefällt mir gut - aber nur Folienwände und Steine?


----------



## Digicat (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbilder*

Servus Andreas

Herzlich Willkommen  

Ja, Ja, die Bayern haben immer ein Scherzerl auf den Lippen   

Aber mal Scherz beiseite  

Wie ich mir deine Bilder angesehen habe, ist mir auch aufgefallen das keine Pflanzen zu sehen sind  .
Hast du einen Pflanzfilter, der auf den Bildern nicht zu sehen ist  

Christine (Blumenelse) und ich sind deshalb so erstaunt weil du ja ohne Pflanzen so gut wie kein Nitrat abbaust, sondern höchstens Algen züchtest.

Wie soll das funktionieren


----------



## airtech (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbilder*

Hallo,

erstmal danke für eure Anregungen.

Rechts hinter der Holzterasse befindet sich ein 500 Liter großes GFK Becken, welches als Pfanzenfilter angelegt ist. Ist leider auf den Bildern nicht zu sehen


----------



## Digicat (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbilder*

Servus Andreas

   

Dachte ichs mir  , aber ein bisschen "Kahl" siehts trotzdem aus (meine Meinung).


----------



## airtech (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbilder*

Hallo Helmut,

hast schon recht ist wirklich etwas kahl, werd noch daran arbeiten.

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Digicat (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbilder*

Nen Tipp könnte ich dir schön geben, aber da das eigentlich eine Geschmackfrage ist  .

Als Uferpflanzen (außerhalb des Teiches) bieten sich so viele schön blühende Stauden und auch Gräser an, das es schwer ist, was zu empfehlen.

Schau einmal ins Album, dort wirst bestimmt fündig und wennst nicht weißt welche Pflanze das ist, eine PN an den Bildeinsteller und gut ist.


----------



## Christine (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbilder*

Hallo Andreas,

und für den eiligen Gast empfehlen wir die fertigen Sortimente aus dem NG-Büffet, da ist für jeden Standort was dabei! Vom niedrigen Teichrand bis zu __ Großstauden-Schattenlage findest Du dort Zusammenstellungen.


----------



## airtech (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichbilder*

Mein Hochteich nimmt schön langsam Gestalt an

VG
Andy


----------



## danyvet (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichbilder*

Hallo Andy,

ist das ein kleines Fenster in der Mauer, damit man die Fischerl von der Seite sehen kann?


----------



## airtech (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichbilder*

ja, das ist ein Fenster,. Praktisch Koi-TV.


----------



## Schaffi (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Teichbilder*

Witzige Idee, nur wenns stürmisch wird, vergiß nicht es zu zu machen


----------

